# stomach pains when nervous/excited



## Jennifer (Jun 29, 2005)

when i get excited or nervous about something, i have the worst stomach pains that last and it'll end ruining my whole day! does anyone else get those? am i weird?


----------



## Liz (Jun 29, 2005)

I think I get them also. Don't worry, you're not weird. lol


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* when i get excited or nervous about something, i have the worst stomach pains that last and it'll end ruining my whole day! does anyone else get those? am i weird?



People often experience stomach discomfort due to anxiety or stress. Changing the diet to something easier to handle or a bland diet can treat nervous stomach. Using antacids, such as Tums, can also treat this condition. 
Nervous stomach may lead to more serious problems such as Gastritis. This is a progression from nervous stomach to a situation in which the stomach wall becomes inflamed and swollen. Treatment for gastritis is the same as for nervous stomach.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not sure about when he's excited, but hubby has lots of stomach troubles when he's nervous, even to the point where he'll throw up! (Hope that's not too much info!) He said he was even so nervous before our first few dates (because I was his first and only girlfriend and he's so shy) that he would get sick before he'd come pick me up!

Anyways, a while ago he started feeling sick in the mornings even if there wasn't a good reason for him to be nervous, so he went to the doctor and the dr gave him Prilosec OTC, and that actually helped him a lot!

But if you just have pains then maybe you have a little different condition ... but I just thought I'd mention it as another possibility


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 29, 2005)

oh Jennifer you are so not wierd, i get that too sometimes,breathing excerzises work for me.Just try to focus on something very calm and relaxing.Try a lavender and camomile spray,it has a very calming effect!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* when i get excited or nervous about something, i have the worst stomach pains that last and it'll end ruining my whole day! does anyone else get those? am i weird?



I'm sorry to hear your having tummy troubles! I have something similar. My whole digestive system sometimes acts funny when I'm having an emotional experience. It got so bad when I was having a lot of stress and negative emotions at work that I wasn't able to eat or keep my food down. I had to take a medical leave of absence from work. You might want to think about getting it checked out. I saw three doctors about it, but in the end it was acupuncture that fixed me.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 30, 2005)

lauryn, i know it's not anxiety or stress. it never happens to me for those.

geek, yes!!! i remember about a month ago, i was SO nervous/excited (it was a mix) and i felt like vomitting the whole day and just felt nauseated. maybe it's the same thing. what's his condition (if that) called?

gwen, i wish it were that easy! i try and it doesn't work





suzuki, i'm sorry you went through that! it's never like that for me, though. yours seems(ed) serious





thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* lauryn, i know it's not anxiety or stress. it never happens to me for those.
geek, yes!!! i remember about a month ago, i was SO nervous/excited (it was a mix) and i felt like vomitting the whole day and just felt nauseated. maybe it's the same thing. what's his condition (if that) called?

gwen, i wish it were that easy! i try and it doesn't work





suzuki, i'm sorry you went through that! it's never like that for me, though. yours seems(ed) serious





thanks so much, everyone!

goodness honey i hope you get better an i wish i had better advice,you should see your doc,just to play it safe


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* geek, yes!!! i remember about a month ago, i was SO nervous/excited (it was a mix) and i felt like vomitting the whole day and just felt nauseated. maybe it's the same thing. what's his condition (if that) called? I don't know if the doctor called it anything ... Prilosec OTC helps reduce the production of stomach acid though so I guess it has something to do with that. (Prilosec is usually advertized as a medication to prevent heartburn, which is caused by excess stomach acid.) If you want to try it, make sure you read the directions first -- unless otherwise directed by a doctor, you only take it for 2 weeks every 4 months or something weird like that!


----------



## K*O* (Jul 1, 2005)

Ooooh, try &amp; calm down you're gonna give yourself an ulcer !!!

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* when i get excited or nervous about something, i have the worst stomach pains that last and it'll end ruining my whole day! does anyone else get those? am i weird?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2005)

kim, that's exactly how i feel! i don't think it's THAT serious, though. wow. good luck with everything and i hope everything goes okay!

i think i'll bring it up with my doctor next time i see her.

thanks so much, girls!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 1, 2005)

good luck, kim, and thanks for your help! i'll just have to find time to go to the doc now


----------



## sgermain28 (Jul 2, 2005)

I am not sure if we have the same problem but I too have stomach issues. A lot of times I could be excited about a trip and then when every thing settles down my stomach will all of a sudden start acting up. It will start cramping and bloating and the only time I feel better is when I lay down!! That is a drag when you are walking around San Diego Zoo and there is no place to go!! It is a little like menstrual cramps but worse. If I push on my stomach I can hear it gurgling and feel the air bubbles. My guess is that it could be gas (sorry) or acid reflux syndrome but I am not sure what is causing this problem. It could even happen when I am at Target. It will hit me all of a sudden. I could feel fine for one minute and then the next minute I hurt. But I do not feel like vomiting. All I get are the stomach pains. Maybe I need to change something in my diet or maybe it has something to do with being on a regular bathroom schedule but not sure.


----------



## leelee04 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have the same problem. If I get nervous or excited I get that butterflys in your stomach feeling. What I found helps for me are Altoid pepermint mints. They have to be pepermint though. When me and my fiance moved back to florida I was so nervous in the car. I kept chewing on those mints and they really helped. I also have IBS, Which makes me kinda bloated, with cramps. I eat about three of the Altoid pepermints and it really helps alot.

HTH

Lisa


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats so funny cause today I got really stressed out and nervous and I had the worst stomach cramps ever! I haven't had it this bad in a long time, and I was literally sick all day. I didn't have anything to help it either and I was a work and all our medicine cabinet had are band aids and aspirin. I had to suffer through it. I noticed if I took a deep breath or walked around a bit, I felt better. Thats so weird to see this post cause I had those pains all day!


----------



## Tussan (Jul 10, 2005)

It could be somekind of a milder case of IBS (Irritable Bowl Syndrome), supposedly up to 1/3 of otherwise healthy people have that.

Having this in an extra severe form I have tried almost everything and know that you should be really careful about trusting doctors too much, most doctors know to little about this and can give advice that makes it worse in the long run. I was on antacid treatment a long time and thought it was helping at least a bit, unfortunately antacid makes IBS worse over time and should be avoided. IÂ´ve learned that antacids are supposed to work completely or itÂ´s the wrong thing to use and can make things worse (giving that youÂ´re on the right amount of a strong enough kind).

If it is IBS thereÂ´s not much to do besides learning to relax and accept the problem (sounds negative, but itÂ´s an incurable decease and accepting this usually makes the problem smaller). In some cases a special case of hypnose is helpful, but itÂ´s supposed to be hard to go through and hardly worth it if its a minor problem. There are drugs being developed that probably can help a bit, but most drugs they have tried hasnÂ´t had more effect than placebo.

But check up with your doctor first, it might be something curable, and if it is itÂ´s unnecessary to suffer.

//Jenny


----------

